# How close is your gun when you are in your living room?



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

you're in your. Attention Admin. need to be able to edit title.  Thanks!

I have been reading that a lot of forced entry's have been happening lately and realized my gun sits by my bed. So would not be of much use if somebody broke the door down while I'm busy reading prepared society. 

So I decided to carry my Ruger LCP .380 with me while in the house. 

Just wondering what others do?


----------



## 101airborne (Jan 29, 2010)

Taurus PT 24/7 is about 2 feet away tucked in a pocket on the side of my chair when I'm sitting in it. Mossberg 500 usually less that 10 feet away. BUT with the security measures I have ( motion detectors covering entire place, motion lights around 100' perimeter, video cameras, and such) plus high security windows/ doors and such as well it would take a lot more time to breech the perimeter than for me to access a weapon. But the flashing lights and piercing sirens will usually deter any serious attempts under normal circumstances.


----------



## Cotton (Oct 12, 2013)

I think I should keep my phone close. After the german shepperds in the yard get a hold of them they’ll be begging me to call an ambulance.


----------



## jeff47041 (Jan 5, 2013)

I can slide one thing out of the way and grab a pistol from where I sit. Slide a different thing and have access to a second pistol. I also have a steel cane sitting right next to my shoulder in case I need to beat someone to death instead of shooting them.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Well, for me, the first step is to make sure that I know someone is here long before they get to the front door. At the very least have a sturdy locked screen door or storm door, but for me it is more along the lines of gate at road, cameras, motion lights, guard animals, yard gate, etc 

If I am surprised by someone at the door, something has gone horribly wrong.

When it comes to firearms I always keep a gun close by, mostly for livestock and wildlife protection but you never know. There is always a 1 in a million chance of somebody trying something stupid, no matter where you live.


----------



## bigg777 (Mar 18, 2013)

If I don't have a firearm on me, I'm never more than 3 steps away from one.


----------



## bacpacker (Jul 15, 2011)

Sitting on the couch next to me. Lays on the table next to my head when I'm in bed. Otherwise pistol is on my hip.


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

This really sank home today. 4 thugs broke into a home and pistol whipped the guy and raped his wife. 
http://www.clickorlando.com/news/man-beaten-woman-assaulted-in-apopka-home-invasion/30269028
This isn't going to happen in my home!


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Yeah, well, they need to sneak up on, and get by 9 dogs before they get to us. The dogs will give us plenty of time to mosey around to the back room and break out the heavy artillery.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I have many children so I prefer to keep my guns on my body. The S&W M&P9 or S&W Shield is almost always on my belt and the Ruger LCP or Kahr CM9 in my pocket. On the rare days that I am just wearing comfy shorts and no belt I will just toss the LCP in the pocket. I also have a SBS 12 ga loaded with No. 4 Buck in my living room, bedroom and laundry room / breezeway in Shotlock mounts. I am not overly worried about my doors getting kicked in as they have been built to withstand your average (and above average) attempts at forced entry and my ground floor windows are coated in 3M security film. If all of that fails I have 3 furry German canines who are not fond of uninvited guests and can easily take a grown man down.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

Home invasion can happen to anyone and anywhere. It would be rather silly to not be prepared. Isn't that why we are all on this web site? Being prepared means more than just having a bucket of beans.
I like hidden guns in secret spots. Its fun to find or make hidden hiding spots in every room (or even multiples).


----------



## Sfour321 (May 21, 2012)

My EDC is a S&W M&P C .40 as soon as I put my pants on its in my holster till I go to bed. Within 5 steps when sleeping. Backups on each floor. Big stuff in the cellar safe. Flashlights always close by also..gotta see it before you shoot it


----------



## Cotton (Oct 12, 2013)

hiwall said:


> Home invasion can happen to anyone and anywhere. It would be rather silly to not be prepared. Isn't that why we are all on this web site? Being prepared means more than just having a bucket of beans.
> I like hidden guns in secret spots. Its fun to find or make hidden hiding spots in every room (or even multiples).


I like hiding spots too but for me it's become a problem. Since I farm the interior of my dwelling changes with the seasons far more than that of a 9 to 5er. I process a lot of veggies and medicinal plants. Everything gets moved, a lot! All bobs and assorted gets changed/repacked seasonally as well. One fall I processed 1100lbs of grain in the living room (it was rainy that month).

Anyone have a mental block about a tool, something that is always misplaced? In my case it's an old revolver, once it disappeared for 2 years. A new shelving unit was placed in the kitchen that prevented a small kitchen drawer from being opened all the way&#8230; darn, that's where it was! Not just once either, that revolver always seems to be missing. 

Home invasions&#8230; I've always questioned the logic of external doors. I think they should always open outward, be heavy and impossible to kick in. If rushed, easier to close or defend! If leaving in a hurry it makes more sense if the door opens outward&#8230; just sayin.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

I have my Bersa .380 sitting on the table next to me one foot away, my Mossberg 500 tactical is at my left three feet away, I have a .22 rifle by the front door, and my .40 cal. Glock is on the dresser in the next room. That doesn't include the other assorted weapons close at hand that will ensure a very bad day for anyone that comes in my home uninvited.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

UncleJoe said:


> There is a loaded gun in every room but the bathroom.


I have one there, too. 
Rossi .38 revolver
Top shelf of the towel closet, behind the hair rollers bag.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

Home invasion.

Every night, when we are not home and usually during the day the front door has a Buddy Bar on it.

Wife is afraid of firearms. So when she is home I have a LCP in my pocket. If she isn't home then a 45 ACP on the hip.

When sleeping the LCP is within a step and within a few more steps a IWI 9mm, a 12 gauge SxS and extra ammo. These will get me to where the serious ones live if need be.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

Cotton said:


> &#8230; I've always questioned the logic of external doors. I think they should always open outward, be heavy and impossible to kick in...


I agree with you. Also you would have the winter wind blowing the door against the weather seals instead of away from them.


----------



## Wikkador (Oct 22, 2014)

I can get up and trot to the nightstand and be armed in about 6 seconds. I would say that if a person can force their way into my home through any door or window in that time, I have seriously failed in my attempts to secure my home.

Good soild doors, inforced door jams, window glazing, ornamental iron, 2 dogs will likely slow them down enough that I can finish my sandwich.

back to how far is my gun.. its in the bedroom

one small improvement to just about any door would be a [door devil] plate.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

It's upstairs in a locked case. 

I live in a very safe area. Home invasions are rare here. Home invasions that don't involve drug deals gone bad are even rarer. 

While it's true that home invasions can happen anywhere, they're much more common in some areas than others. If I lived in Chicago I'd have a gun handy at all times. I don't see the reason to be concerned about it here in NE Wisconsin.


----------



## Toffee (Mar 13, 2012)

I am concerned with the risk of home invasions, as a house was broken into not far from where I live (a few blocks away) in the middle of the day a couple months ago. I keep my 9 mm in a drawer next to me in bed, there is one on my husband's night stand when he isn't home and two when he is. Behind the front door is a steel - core plastic - covered baseball bat, 2 shotguns (1 ksg and 1 old reliable as I call it), and an unloaded .22 rifle. We also have our gun room in the moddle of the house, with guns and ammo readily accessible. When kids come along, we will be looking at alternative ways to lock that door that are quick and easy to open if the need arises, taking the straps off the guns behind the door so they aren't as easy to pull down and putting the bedroom guns into those little gun safes that we will attach to the sides of the headboard. Basic child - proofing until they can understand that guns are not toys and are never to be handled without an adult present and yada yada yada.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

RevWC said:


> you're in your. Attention Admin. need to be able to edit title.  Thanks!
> 
> I have been reading that a lot of forced entry's have been happening lately and realized my gun sits by my bed. So would not be of much use if somebody broke the door down while I'm busy reading prepared society.
> 
> ...


Mine is in the house next door - he is a city police officer.


----------



## dawnwinds58 (Jul 12, 2010)

Win lever 30-30 in living room, 9mm pistol and 2- 7.62x54 in bedroom


----------



## ras1219como (Jan 15, 2013)

While it is true that a home invasion can happen to anyone, it is my experience that true home invasions are far more likely to happen if the victim is involved in a criminal element. The average joe is much more likely to be burglarized than home invaded. At least that's generally how it plays out. 

That being said I'm never more than a few steps from a firearm. 



Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum. Please forgive typos. 

"I will fear no evil, for the valley is mine and so is the shadow."


----------



## fteter (May 23, 2014)

How close is my gun when I'm in the living room? Which one? 

Seriously, a gun is my last line of home defense. 

My first line of defense is a group of outdoor lights plus some DropCams. The DropCams are strategically placed so I have 360 degree coverage - each sends a motion alert to my phone and computer. The idea is to see 'em coming.

Second line is a sturdy locked door, along with locked windows.

Third line of defense is one of the largest, most territorial Rottweilers/Shepard mixed breed dogs that ever walked the planet.

Get through those three lines of defense and then you'll have the privilege of meeting one of my firearms. There's always one within a few steps, regardless of where I am in the house.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

Arm's reach from my sitting position.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

Do not have a pistol.
Now no small kiddies around I have a shotgun.
But I have never had an home invasion on my street in 22 years.
I agree the gate should hold the force of a man/men long enough for you to reach, cock & shoot.


----------



## Padre (Oct 7, 2011)

RevWC said:


> you're in your. Attention Admin. need to be able to edit title.  Thanks!
> 
> I have been reading that a lot of forced entry's have been happening lately and realized my gun sits by my bed. So would not be of much use if somebody broke the door down while I'm busy reading prepared society.
> 
> ...


A Catholic priests died this year in Phoenix when an intruder broke in to a rectory, the pastor went to his bed side table for his gun but the peep followed him up, beat him, took the gun and used it on his associate.

www.azcentral.com/story/news/local/phoenix/2014/06/12/two-priests-stabbed-phoenix/10359901/

I keep an M&P15 Shield or a model sixty in my pocket most always.


----------



## notyermomma (Feb 11, 2014)

BillS said:


> I live in a very safe area. Home invasions are rare here. Home invasions that don't involve drug deals gone bad are even rarer.
> 
> While it's true that home invasions can happen anywhere, they're much more common in some areas than others.


Quite so. Having lived in a neighborhood where attempted break-ins were routine at my house (even with all the lights on, the stereo booming, and the dog going nuts!) I get that comepletely.

With that in mind, an informal survey. I'm curious how many of us live in "interesting" settings where these things are a normal occurrence? Or have life experience where it's been normal in the past?


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

Call me paranoid but there's a loaded gun in every room of my house, including the bathroom & laundry room, & in every vehicle as well. I'm not a criminal & don't associate with any, I live in good area out in the country, but I realize criminals can & do travel. If they find their way to me & mine, I'm ready.


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

Since reading all of the posts I have realized that I haven't really prepared my home. Guns sitting in a locked closet will not do much good in an immediate need situation. So as of today this is changing. I'm even thinking of adding additional protection, as in a security system and guns. Thanks for opening my eyes!


----------



## labotomi (Feb 14, 2010)

I've surrounded myself with claymores, no need for firearms.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

labotomi said:


> I've surrounded myself with claymores, no need for firearms.


Until you take out the UPS guy or a US mail person.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

I hope everyone reading this takes just one thing away and that is the fact that you and your family's security is your own responsibility. Yes Sentry and others like him are good men and will do what they can but they do not live in your house. Having a gun is not for everyone but you can still work on your own security. Don't wait to lock the barn until after the horse is stolen!


----------



## labotomi (Feb 14, 2010)

crabapple said:


> Until you take out the UPS guy or a US mail person.


They shouldn't have ventured past my front door.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

hiwall said:


> I like hidden guns in secret spots. Its fun to find or make hidden hiding spots in every room (or even multiples).


Currently our firearms are in the bedroom and hidden near the back door. But I like the idea of hidden spots. I intend to make some hiding places in each room (i.e. a picture shelf that looks like an old barn beam but really has a flip down front with a compartment for a shotgun). Just not very good at tackling my very long to-do list!

I consider ourselves very lucky that even though we have a 12 year old at home, he's pretty unique with regards to firearms. He knows more than we do, in many ways, thanks to his excellent 4H Shooting Sports program, and has a very healthy understanding of (and respect for) firearms. Each child is different. When my older boys were 12, if we'd had guns then, they would have been locked up. Not that my older boys weren't good kids - they were - but each child is just different in their temperaments and experiences.

By the way, Shooting Sports is the fastest growing 4H program in the state of Ohio.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Cotton said:


> I've always questioned the logic of external doors. I think they should always open outward, be heavy and impossible to kick in. If rushed, easier to close or defend! If leaving in a hurry it makes more sense if the door opens outward&#8230; just sayin.


My dad was an architect and when I was little I would "design" buildings on graph paper and he'd critique them and teach me about designing buildings (in a very scaled-down way). He told me that exterior doors always had to open outward - said it was the law (which probably means building codes) - because it was necessary for people to be able to exit the building quickly in case of fire. However, all exterior home doors that I can think of open to the inside. :dunno: Perhaps my dad's instruction had to do with the fact that he designed school/university buildings and museums - public places and not homes. But I think the logic makes sense for homes, too.


----------



## PurpleHeartJarhead (Mar 23, 2014)

*Interesting responses...*

A few things I noticed reading. I preface my curiosity with this...I am genuinely curious, not being judgmental or anything negative.

A lot of you have guns "readily available" in your homes. I wonder, what do most of you know about your states' self-defense laws? Some, many, states have no Castle Doctrine law. In fact some states require retreat. Specifically with regard to home invasions, and less about a post-TEOTWAWKI roving band of marauders, there are a lot challenges for home owners, depending on where you live, that would be beneficial to know an understand.

Second, I wonder, how many have practiced? My wife, kids (yes kids) all know what to do, what our contingency plans are in the event of a home invasion.

Finally, I am skeptical of there being a "normal" area where home invasions occur. We live very rural. Over the last 9 years within 50 miles, there have been more home invasions than I would have imagined possible. However, the truth is, many don't get reported via the news, aside from the small, local newspapers. Personally, I believe the reason the stories are not more widely publicized is because the very liberal state in which I live openly welcomes undocumented aliens. Many of these home invasions are done by this demographic, including 4 in the past three years in my town. Now, there are more than enough invasions conducted by Caucasians, so I am not ignoring those or singling the illegals out.

Just pointing out that there is really no place that should be considered normal or safe anymore. As someone else pointed out, criminals can and do travel (and communicate).

Absence of the normal, presence of the abnormal!

By the way, we are armed in key locations within the home and everyone, down to the kids know what to do and have been thoroughly trained in safe and effective weapons handling under duress.


----------



## Tribal Warlord Thug (Jan 27, 2009)

we live in missouri.....castle doctrine laws say shoot the bastardz......but we also live in the Ozarks.....so hillbilly doctrine says you will die if'n ya try breakin' yer ass into a place out herez..........so i have a shovel handy all the time instead of a gun (of course, they're everywhere within arms reach but thats besides the point...)...... the 2 rotties we have ensures me that i will have to dig a hole or two......


----------



## PurpleHeartJarhead (Mar 23, 2014)

labotomi said:


> I've surrounded myself with claymores, no need for firearms.


Claymores....gooooooood!!

:2thumb:


----------



## jeff47041 (Jan 5, 2013)

goshengirl said:


> My dad was an architect and when I was little I would "design" buildings on graph paper and he'd critique them and teach me about designing buildings (in a very scaled-down way). He told me that exterior doors always had to open outward - said it was the law (which probably means building codes) - because it was necessary for people to be able to exit the building quickly in case of fire. However, all exterior home doors that I can think of open to the inside. :dunno: Perhaps my dad's instruction had to do with the fact that he designed school/university buildings and museums - public places and not homes. But I think the logic makes sense for homes, too.


Commercial buildings have to have egress points (easy fire exits) Any door you can push to open should lead toward an exit. So, if you're ever in a smoke filled stairway, and push on a door and it doesn't open, it doesn't lead to an exit. Keep going down, you'll eventually get to one that you can push open...If the codes were followed.

Home owners want storm/screen doors. Can't have them on an outswing door.


----------



## jeff47041 (Jan 5, 2013)

PurpleHeartJarhead said:


> A few things I noticed reading. I preface my curiosity with this...I am genuinely curious, not being judgmental or anything negative.
> 
> A lot of you have guns "readily available" in your homes. I wonder, what do most of you know about your states' self-defense laws? Some, may, states have no Castle Doctrine law. In fact some states require retreat. Specifically with regard to home invasions, and less about a post-TEOTWAWKI roving band of marauders, there are a lot challenges for home owners, depending on where you live, that would be beneficial to know an understand. .


I don't care what the laws are in my home. If it's between me stopping an intruder and going to jail, or my wife getting raped and killed, I'll stop the intruder and take my chances with the law. We do have a safe room in our home. If we can get to it, great. If not, we'll fight.

I really am impressed that you have trained your family what to do.

I totally agree that bad guys are everywhere and travel. I disagree (you didn't say it) that most home invasions are drug deals gone wrong, or what ever was said earlier. The home invasions on the news are homes of elderly, sick etc... lately.


----------



## ras1219como (Jan 15, 2013)

Actually Jeff, what I said was that in my experience most home invasions generally involve a victim that is involved in a criminal element while the average joe is more likely to be the victim of a burglary. That being said anything is possible so I am not discounting that they do occur in cases where the victim is a regular person. 

And in case you're wondering my experience comes from responding to and investigating these types of crimes. 





Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum. Please forgive typos. 

"I will fear no evil, for the valley is mine and so is the shadow."


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

PJH, you make excellent points - thank you. You make me realize that I'm pretty sure of the laws, but not positive - and that's not good enough. I've said more than once that I'd rather be judged by twelve than carried by six, but I still need to be clear about the law.

As to location, well, I lived in New Orleans for several years. Let's just say I was on the receiving end of crime a fair amount. That was the norm there. And that has shaped my mental outlook ever since. It's been over twenty years since I lived there, and I no longer _expect _crime. But I've never lost that sense that it could still happen.

My husband has a completely different mindset. He's never experienced crime other than some petty non-violent theft. He thinks violent crime won't happen to him (or his family) because he's never experienced it and he doesn't see it as logical. Those of us who have experienced crime know that logic is often not at play, and we've lost that innocence that says it won't happen to us.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

Tribal Warlord Thug said:


> we live in missouri.....castle doctrine laws say shoot the bastardz......but we also live in the Ozarks.....so hillbilly doctrine says you will die if'n ya try breakin' yer ass into a place out herez..........so i have a shovel handy all the time instead of a gun (of course, they're everywhere within arms reach but thats besides the point...)...... the 2 rotties we have ensures me that i will have to dig a hole or two......


Thanks PHJ, I need to look that up.

TWT my Kimpo teacher always said it is better to be judged by 12 then carried by 6.


----------



## PurpleHeartJarhead (Mar 23, 2014)

jeff47041 said:


> I don't care what the laws are in my home. If it's between me stopping an intruder and going to jail, or my wife getting raped and killed, I'll stop the intruder and take my chances with the law. We do have a safe room in our home. If we can get to it, great. If not, we'll fight.
> 
> I really am impressed that you have trained your family what to do.
> 
> I totally agree that bad guys are everywhere and travel. I disagree (you didn't say it) that most home invasions are drug deals gone wrong, or what ever was said earlier. The home invasions on the news are homes of elderly, sick etc... lately.


I'm with you, I don't care either, specifically with your "typical" home invasion. But, I also don't want to find myself in prison, unable to further defend my family because of some BS laws that say retreat at all costs. If you're in my home, and anyone of us runs a "failure to stop drill" on you, trust me when I say I will lose no sleep and you have earned your two to the chest, one to the head.

Edited: By "you" I mean anyone unlawfully in my home.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

Officer, This man broke into my home, said he was going to KILL me and reached in his pocket. I feared for my life. Ask him! Oh, yeah, he can't talk anymore.

In all the states I've lived in, if someone is in your home and threatens your life, you have the RIGHT to protect yourself. Years ago you just had to make sure that was INSIDE your home. And as one Sheriff, who was a neighbor, stated to me," make sure the intruder cannot answer that question."


----------



## ContinualHarvest (Feb 19, 2012)

It seems like the intruders were carrying firearms. Fight fire with fire. Not far from an efficient form of protection at all.


----------



## Bigdog57 (Oct 9, 2008)

As I sit here at my computer, my Colt M1991A1 is sitting within arms length as always. It is always "Cocked & Locked".


----------



## razorback (Jul 17, 2012)

We are out in the sticks, and recently the drug activity is picking up around us. So we are taking more precautions. Doors and windows always locked, crazy hounds out in the yard etc. BUT if someone comes into my house knowing we are home they aren't there to just take the TV. They are going to leave dead.

fire power is always VERY CLOSE!


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

notyermomma said:


> .. an informal survey:
> I'm curious how many of us live in "interesting" settings where these things are a normal occurrence?


Not so much where I live - but the area. 
Maybe it's never happened on my street, but 15 blocks over it has.

I don't want to be a statistic - better safe than sorry.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

ContinualHarvest said:


> It seems like the intruders were carrying firearms. Fight fire with fire. Not far from an efficient form of protection at all.


"Early Detection" will be necessary to make sure you can shoot them *before they shoot you*!

"Fight fire with fire" works best *when you* can stop them first, before they get the chance to stop you.

This is great idea for most any home, will slow down intruders a LOT, and is CHEAP to do:


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

LincTex said:


> "Early Detection" will be necessary to make sure you can shoot them *before they shoot you*!
> 
> "Fight fire with fire" works best *when you* can stop them first, before they get the chance to stop you.
> 
> This is great idea for most any home, will slow down intruders a LOT, and is CHEAP to do:


While I agree that Horizontal 2x4s across the front door would be excellent. I'll let you explain to the my wife why to front door is now ugly.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

*My security system*

Do to security reasons I can`t answer that question&#8230;but my security system is foolproof&#8230;&#8230;.


----------



## sillybilly (Sep 18, 2014)

You live out in the sticks and I would make an improvised claymore hidden near or above areas of fatal funnels and remember where they are so you can shoot at them if a group of drug intruders tries to take you home. I am trained in demolitions from my infantry unit in the US ARMY but all I will tell you is first, read the laws on me next suggestion: tannerite. I won't go into more details bot you can also use it at your BOL.


Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## squerly (Aug 17, 2012)

A friend of mine has a house that is 50* glass. He can lock, bolt and barricade the doors but the bad guy need only bust through the window of choice. Therefor he partially depends on outside alarms (lights, proximity alarms, etc.) as well as roaming detectors (dogs). But that is worthless if someone decides to snipe from afar, as picking a target through a wall of glass is fairly simple. 

I've helped him look for some sort of material that will block visual access to the house while not blocking the sunlight, which is a major factor in his house's heating design. And while there are several solutions, none of them work at night when the lights are on and it's dark outside. 

Any ideas?


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

squerly said:


> I've helped him look for some sort of material that will block visual access to the house while not blocking the sunlight,
> 
> Any ideas?


Fences - of the proper height - and distance - from the windows.

You'll need to know the angle of the suns rays at your friend's latitude. Simple geometry from that point forward.


----------



## squerly (Aug 17, 2012)

LincTex said:


> You'll need to know the angle of the suns rays at your friend's latitude. Simple geometry from that point forward.


My friend's geometry sucks Linc.  Can you be a little more specific please?


----------



## jeff47041 (Jan 5, 2013)

I like the fence idea.

I was thinking of something like quilted widow shades. If your friend is depending on heat getting in during the day, he should be concerned with keeping it in at night.
Here is one example, but you can google "quilted window shades"
http://www.motherearthnews.com/green-homes/thermal-window-shades-zmaz83ndzale.aspx#axzz3OFEAmCrR


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

> Now it's simple trigonometry to find how far away the fence needs to be from the house.


an idiot like me would just walk around and see where his shadow fell.


----------



## squerly (Aug 17, 2012)

Ahh, I see what you mean. I guess my personal knowledge of the area made it easy for me to visualize but I didn't pass on that information along to you all very well. I'll try to do better this time. 

Like my house, he lives on the side of a mountain. There are lots of other mountain peaks within 1/2 mile of his house, so anyone that wanted could easily climb one of those peaks and get a good line of sight into the house. It would require binoculars of course or a good scope, but either would look right in the house.

Then there is the rear of the house. As the house was built on a hill (as is mine) then anyone on the back side will be naturally higher than the house and would have a clear view into any of the back windows. There are lots of trees/bushes, etc but someone with dedication could work their way close enough to see pretty well. 

(I don't share his problems as the positioning of my windows are high enough that the sun comes in freely but only an airplane could see in. In the back I have planted lots of nasty berry bushes and trees that have spikes on them so only an extremely dedicated person would ever attempt to get close.)

But my friend is in an fishbowl. Granted there is nobody within miles and it would take a long hike to get within distance, but once they did he would be clearly visible. The idea of blinds is not exciting to him as there are SO MANY windows that it would be a full time job each evening, and as he is so remote he just doesn't want to make the effort. And even if he did that still doesn't solve the daytime problem. What he is looking for is some sort of window covering that will project a mirror image during the day and block out the interior light (to those outside) during the night. 

I've looked, he's looked, but neither of us has found anything suitable. I told him I would ask you all cuz you guys are all knowing and intellectual and stuff...


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

UncleJoe said:


> Which one?
> 
> .380 is in my back pocket until I go to bed. A 12g under the couch.
> 
> ...


Ditto pretty much, you get a new flavor of defense every 6" feet.
I'm not even counting axes, swords and that riot baton I use as a cane.


----------



## bigg777 (Mar 18, 2013)

*Start here:* http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Smart_glass


----------



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

Ours through out the house is about every 6 ft.


----------



## labotomi (Feb 14, 2010)

I sleep in my gunsafe


----------



## Wanderer0101 (Nov 8, 2011)

I drop my hand and it's there.


----------



## jjgrask (Jan 14, 2015)

In a 900 sq ft house you are never far from a firearm in this house. One of something in every room. 
A dog can be killed ( God forbid ), alarms dismantled, etc , but my 357 is by my side


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

I just ordered a simplisafe wireless alarm system since I am moving I can take it with me, no contracts, and police notified for only $14.99 per month.


----------

